# racer needs home



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

ok so i caught in a 08 gb racer as i have only tumblers its got to go
any body want dublin :


----------



## mario_blah (Jul 1, 2010)

yes can i have it


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

mario_blah said:


> yes can i have it


are you near ireland ?? cuz thats where this bird is located


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> why am I laughing so ..... good post Lakota!


well how do you respond to that when its obvious hes most likely not from ireland to begin with with all his wanting pigeon posts lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> well how do you respond to that when its obvious hes most likely not from ireland to begin with with all his wanting pigeon posts lol


ok, Im tearing up now...lolololol....


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

i still have the racer tryed to ring the num on him no answer so i feed him and let him out he flu off came back about 1 hour later


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

the bird is gone i give 2 a guy hu is just starting out


----------

